# Passenger Vans



## Dustin b (Jul 17, 2015)

Anyone drive a large passenger van? Is it worth it?

There is a auction locally that I can get a newer one pretty cheap. I know about the fuel economy, not wanting to debate that aspect.


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Can't carry more than six. Doubt they'd approve it.


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

What would determine whether it was worth it? If you're not worried about the gas, and it's new enough to be approved, go for it. 

I drive a mini-van, if I could just pick up Plus/XL all the time it would be nice, but it doesn't work that way around here.


----------

